

Show HN: Remembered.io – Easily remember everything worth remembering - polymath21
https://remembered.io/

======
polymath21
Hey HN, we built this recently because we saw a gap not being filled by
calendar/note/todo apps. We noticed that even after writing down notes/ideas
we wanted to remember, we’d forget them because our brains just aren’t good at
keeping things top of mind. It’s possible to set manual reminders but it
quickly becomes too much effort.

Would love to hear what people think (constructive feedback please). Happy to
answer any questions too. Thanks!

~~~
muerdeme
I'm a huge fan of spaced repetition and a regular Anki user. I think the value
proposition is a little too vague here. It seems like your target market is
people that don't already know about or use spaced repetition. In order to win
them over, I think you need a more specific reason to use the product.

I saw another YC company recently that is using spaced repetition as a means
for corporate training. I'm not saying it's the best or correct market, but
that strategy seems plausible to me.

Good luck!

~~~
polymath21
Thanks! That was helpful. I agree we can do a better job with the copy on our
landing page.

I use Anki as well for learning Chinese, but the use case is different for me.

What YC company are you referring to?

